# (¯`·.♥.·Young Military Wives Thread·.♥.·´¯)



## married2thearmy07 (Apr 7, 2009)

This is for all of us young miliray wifeys!!! I'm a 20 year old, SAHM, and doula in training. I am a home birthing, cloth diapering, breastfeeding, baby wearing, environmentally concious mother. Many times people look and judge me by my age and not by who I am. They see a young mother, not an informed, smart, young woman. I have been through quite a bit, more than a lot of people twice my age have!!! I would like a thread dedicated to the young, crunchy, mommies that stand by our men in uniform. So here's to us... HOOAH!!!







:


----------



## CheapPearls (Aug 7, 2007)

Hiya!

There's also this tribe for military wives.









I am 22, stay at home/homeschooling mama. My husband has been away from AD for a little over a year now and I kind of miss it. The Texas National Guard has been giving us the run around and DH is so frustrated. He has been trying to get into a unit for 9 months now, they lose his paperwork, don't call with info when they say they will (7 times and counting), he shows up (an hour drive) and they don't have a spot for him that they said they did just days before, he finally got drill dates... 3 days before he was supposed to be there, too soon to request off work. GAH!

The OK guard was definitely not this screwy. I really really hope it's just the transfer and the in-processing and it will be better once he gets in there. He's going to have to make up drill days but damnit I just want it to be settled.

That's my rant. I've been stewing about that all week.







:

Beyond that, we've been a military family for 4 years now (3 years AD, 1 year NG). It's been different not living near a base, I felt like I fit in more there. I knew a lot of younger wives/mothers. Here it's more common for women to have their first baby closer to 30. So I'm the young one around playgroups.... and I have the most children and the oldest. Haha!


----------



## married2thearmy07 (Apr 7, 2009)

lol I hear you about living around post. When Corey was deployed and I was ready to pop, no one believed I was only 19! I had a friend who had a baby around the same time and she was 39! lol


----------

